# help me identify this plant please?



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what that plant in the background is?

Thanks


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

it looks like it could be Vallisneria Nana.


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

thank you

and my apologies for this being in the wrong spot.. didn't see the plant id sub-forum.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry, but I have to disagree on the Val. ID. 

I'm almost positive that is an Eleocharis sp., probably Eleocharis vivipara


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't tell from this picture but my bet is Eleocharis vivipara too. Amano uses it all the time. Its a great plant but I don't know how he gets it to look so neat. Most of the time it looks much messier. As far as I am aware vivipara branches and has little nodes where it does this. From this far away I can't see if this plant has those.

Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess it does look a bit too "grassy" to be Val.....sorry for the mis-information.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

It could be Eleocharis montevidensis, from this thread

However, I havent found any other online pictures that might support my claim. Most pictures online of montevidensis are growth from submerged plants. My qualms are the grass is too neat to be vivipara in amano's tank.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I will agree with you it looks a little too neat. I haven't seen many picture of the montevidensis so it could be that. I thought it was a little thicker. 

Its my understanding that there are quite a few species of Eleocharis out there perhaps its not one commonly available in the US?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is Eleocharis vivipara. I'm 100% sure. It's just messy enough, though it is meticulously trimmed. Eleocharis montevidensis is absolutley huge and grows very straight compared to the species in the picture.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree. Although it's hard to imagine how Amano keeps it that neat, it is _E. vivapara_. If you look closely at the tank in the Aquajournal in which it's featured, the 'split ends' (clipped off plantlets) typical of the species are visible.


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

Now that I know what the plant is (thanks to your help) ; how do i go about and finding it!!? I've been searching for this plant and have come up with nothing.

Any suggestions for a good substitute for e.vivipara? I'm trying to capture the same grassy background appearance.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I"ve seen it in shops like Petco and Petsmart. You have to know how to ID it yourself though as they'll only label it as hairgrass.


----------

